# Post your B stinger Setups



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

33 inch front bar with 4.5 ounces on the front (3 weights and a sims) and a 15 inch sidebar 2 notches out with 14 oz hanging on a Vantage Elite 29 draw 60lbs.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

That's close to what I have on my Vantage.....5.5 ounces on the front of a 36" main bar and the same setup exactly on my back bar.



Fingashoota said:


> 33 inch front bar with 4.5 ounces on the front (3 weights and a sims) and a 15 inch sidebar 2 notches out with 14 oz hanging on a Vantage Elite 29 draw 60lbs.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

28 inch front rod with 2 oz and a 10 in. with 4 oz. I'm a lightweight but it works for me. 24 DL, 40 DW on a Prestige.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

ProElite

33" front with 7oz
12" side with 12oz


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Indoor-Premier XL 33 in. W/ 4 oz main 12 in. side w/ 7oz B-stingeradjustable side mount Martin Scepter 4 Nos X elite limbs 5 spot/vegas rnd
Outdoor-Premeier XL 33 in. 4 oz main 12in. side w / 5oz Vibracheck monkey bracket 2007 Bowtech Constitution -American 900 rnd


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

On my Pro elite I have a 35" w/6oz + simms and rear 2 15" 9 oz on the right and 11oz on the left. Both angled down. The right side is stright back and the left is 3 noches out. I use the same setup on my Vantage Pro but use 5 oz + simms.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Bobbyson1a said:


> On my Pro elite I have a 35" w/6oz + simms and rear 2 15" 9 oz on the right and 11oz on the left. Both angled down. The right side is stright back and the left is 3 noches out. I use the same setup on my Vantage Pro but use 5 oz + simms.


I can't get away from you

Bring your ratchet ***** tomorrow. The Stingers are gonna get a trial run. I p[icked up another v bar bracket so we can play


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a v bar bracket for you.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Vantage Elite

30" front 5oz + enhancer, 10" side on Stinger offset mount with 17oz......field/FITA/indoors

In the process of building a VE, but may try a 33" main bar.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Ultra elite and contender elite with 33" main with 3oz. and simms end cap and 12" side bar with 8oz. need a little more on the side bar for the ultra but the contender sits good.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Bobbyson1a said:


> I have a v bar bracket for you.


I already got another one.


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

33" main 5 ounces, 12" mounted on back of vantage elite 9 ounces, 56lbs. 28in. draw, feild.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

36 inch front bar with 4-5 ounces depending on the day.
10 inch side rod with 12-14 onces depending on the day.

Some days when I am really tired I have to drop a few weights I usually take 1 off the front, and 2 off the back when I'm really tired. But when I'm fresh I need the extra weight to make it sit the way I want. It doesn't sit as good when I drop the weights, but when I'm tired it does keep me from falling off the bottom of the dot which in most cases is the lesser of the 2 evils.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Ultraelite
33" bar with 6oz
10" side with 10oz


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Shadowcat

36" front bar w/ 4 oz & Simms enhancer
12" side rod w/ 17 oz


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

09 Ultra Elite With Spirals and XT2000 limbs 
36" front bar with 5oz. and a Simms deresonator.
12" side rod with 12oz.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im shooting a Mathews Conquest 4 31.5" DL.

Im using a 33" premier XL with 3 ounces+ Sims and a bull barrell deresonator about midway down the rod.

Also using a 15" side rod with 14 ounces.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Contender Elite 28.5/59

36" with 7oz and a sims....
12" tucked in tight with 15oz on it....

Holds like a dream!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hoyt Pro Elite
28" Draw Length
51 lb Draw Weight

36" XL on front with 4 oz
12" XL on back with 9 oz


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hoyt Pro-elite XT2000

36" xl with 3 oz
10" (I think) back bar with 7 oz.

This is light... I'd like to add at least 2 oz to the front and probably more than that on the back bar. I've got weights on the way now...


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Right Now I have 30" with 4. 15" with 6

Shooting very well. Ill give this a little time before adding weight


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*stabilizer setup*

33" front with 5oz. and 12" side with 9oz. on a Proelite with with Cam and 1/2 plus at 56# and 29.5" draw. heh


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Pearson Advantage (initial setup, may need tweaking)

27", 60#

36" XL Premier front bar w/ 4 oz & Simms enhancer
12" XL side rod, mounted from lower rear hole 13 oz

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1058116539&postcount=20


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Contender Elite, 3000 limbs, 30"/60 pounds:
36" with 9, + Simms
12" with 17

Contender Elite, 2000 limbs, 30"/60 pounds:
36" with 9 and a Simms
12" with 22


----------

